

Ask HN: Is Hacker News too Anglo centric? - jorgecastillo

I don't think the HN community gives enough value to the input of entrepreneurs from countries other than the USA. This is even more true about countries with an emerging  market. A company (Inode Entertainment) from the capital of Chihuahua (my home state) in Mexico, got a 100 million downloads (from different games), they are profitable and growing. What's even more interesting, they achieved  this success on Nokia platforms and nobody seems to  take notice, this  is insane.<p>P.S. I have no direct/indirect interest in this company, I don't even live in the same city. I am just expressing my love/hate for american IT dominance.
======
mooism2
If you find relevant news/articles from other countries, please post it, but
make sure it is in English. We do get some European and the occasional Asian
piece of news, but it would be nice to get more South American and African
news as well.

P.S. Where I come from, "Anglo" does not mean "American".

